# Colitis or Crohn's flare up during pregnancy?



## mummy2be77

Hi,
I've posted on here about my flare up before, but it's getting so much worse and no-one seems to want to help me.

I have had this flare up since 31st August - I had a tummy bug (didn't realise because the morning sickness was so bad, and I though diarrea was part of MS) so that's 3 months now, and I'm 5 months pregnant.

My symptoms are constant pain, more intense during/straight after bowel movements. It's so bad sometimes I can't breathe.
All that comes out is blood and loads of it.
It's caused by ulcers in my large intestine.

I'm exhausted from getting up 2 / 3 times in the night to go, and I must be anaemic and dehydrated now. Go another 6 /7 times in day. People at work chuckle and say 'That's being pregnant for you' assuming I'm off for a wee. I've tried talking to some of them, but I got used to the blank or disgusted looks so don't bother talking to anyone anymore. If I'm sitting at my desk in agony I just say I have a headache. trying not to take too many paracetamol because I think they'll be bad for baby.

I saw my GI specialist last week, who gave me a quick but very painful exam and prescribed asacol enemas, saying my inflammation was mild. Then sent me for a blood test (btw this was on my birthday! Great day that was!)
Using the foam, I find it burns like acid and seems to be making it worse - rang and asked for another appt to see GI specialist, told there's no appt til after Xmas now.

I am concerned about baby, and also concerned about the lack of interest in making me better - I tried talking to my midwife but she said she knew nothing about colitis and to talk to the specialist.

I just want to cry all the time because it hurts so much and I feel so helpless! I have switched to a low residue, dairy free diet, and drink loads of water, but nothing is working.

I am going to try taking some of that liquid iron supplement (anyone know what it's called?) to reduce the anaemia.

Is there anything else I can do?

I am tempted to try some alternative therapies now - anyone know anything that could be helpful? I've heard acupuncture helps, but I hate needles and I think it might stress me too much.

I just wish I could enjoy this pregnancy, but I can't even think about the baby or being a mum at the moment.

Any suggestions on how I can get well again would be so welcome.


----------



## mussy

Hi

I have Crohn's disease and I have heard that if you are flaring when you get pregnant it is likely you will continue to flare throughout the pregnancy :( I'd suggest you need to make a big fuss, sometimes that's the only way to get listened to! Get another appointment with your GI and don't stop pestering him/her until you feel like you're getting somewhere.

Do you know of the forum Crohns Zone ? Its a support forum for crohn's & colitis and there is a pregnancy section on there where I'm sure someone will be able to give you some good advice.

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## mummy2be77

Thanks mussy - I will take a look at crohns zone!


----------



## amy2boys

I also have Crohns (severe active at moment) I had major bowel resection surgery in Aug this year. I fell pg 2 weeks after, sadly m/c at 7wks and am pg again before having an af. Am just 4wks.
My GI is amazing, I can get appt any time I want and they have even stayed by after thier shift to see me. I also have tel no and email direct to my nurse who replies straight away..You really should push for better care..esp now u r pg..maybe a 2nd opinion?

R u on any meds..? There are a number of ones that are very safe during pg and should help you alot. Another thing to look into. 

I totally understand what you are going through. I have lived in pain for years..my crohn's was only diagnosed in May (On my birthday !! ) but think I have had it for 5-6 years. 
My surgeon came to me after and said 'what a monster we took out of you' My bowel had inflamed so much there was a tiny tiny hole for my food to get thr, I also had appendicitus, my appendix was inflamed, twisted and stuck down under my bowel.

But even after the surgery to remove it all...I still suffer. I have a 'bad day' every 7-10 days where I am in great pain and spend the day on the toilet.

Really hope you can get some relief soon..
x


----------



## mummy2be77

Thanks amy2boys, I hope your pregnancy goes well.

I have just got out of hospital as my Mum took me in after I collapsed at home. In hospital, they said I was losing 300mL blood an hour and had got really dehydrated and anaemic and had low bp (80 over 50, I think they said). Baby was struggling (he didn't move for 2 days when I was in, scared the hell out of me) nad his heartrate dropped.

They gave me 4L fluids really fast the first night and that made me feel loads better, then IV hydrocortisone. Now I'm on tonnes of pills like prednisolone and omeprazole.

They were really good at this hospital and admitted me straight away, plus it's the hospital I will give birth and it's nearer to home - I have asked for my care to be transferred here and they have said they will.

I feel so much better now! Hopefully I can enjoy Christmas and can eat a bit more normally!

I hope your Christmas goes well - take it easy and look after your new bump to be!


----------

